# low beams not coming on



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

parking lights work, high beams work.. no low beams.

Hi beams rule outa bad ground.

THis is my mothers car and the symptoms she's telling me. I'm going to go check
it out today. I'ts a 93 sentra 2 door btw. 

I plan to go check fuses, bulbs, relays... i expect it will need the 
switch left side of the steering colum needs replacing.

If anyone knows of a common trouble point for this, i'd be appreciative
if you posted your experience. Thanks


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

take out the bulb and look at the dual filament in there, if one is broken thats why you will only have one beam, just replace the bulb and check the wiring over

EDIT: it also could be the connector on the back of the bulb


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

So I went out there.. and what do I find? The lights worked. So who knows?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

try turning on the high beams and wiggle the plug on the back of the bulb, see if it does anything


----------



## asleep06 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry for turning up an old topic, but this is the only one I found about my 94 sentra's particular issue, which is that my driver-side headlamp's low beam doesn't work, but the high beam does.

From a bunch of other (model) posts, I learned I should check the bulb first to see if a filament is burned out. There is only one bulb for both hi and lo beams, right?

The second thing to check are the fuses; where are they?

The third thing to check is the "switch"? Any idea what this could be referring to?

Thanks for your help..!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

asleep06 said:


> The third thing to check is the "switch"? Any idea what this could be referring to?
> 
> Thanks for your help..!


Here's how to check the switch and that is most likely your exact problem with the low beam. Your switch might be different but should be along similar lines

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/156563-fix-your-dash-brights-tail-lights.html


----------

